# Scary Mounts



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

MuskyDans post about the old style pike heads made me start thinking about some of the more memorable mounts I have seen in my travels....


Without a doubt, one of the strangest is the scary looking bear at Williams Gun Sight. I had forgotten about it and I took the wife there a few weeks ago and she says "What kind of animal is that supposed to be?"

It looks like a bear hog crossbreed type "monster".

Seen any weird mounts or styles?


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

There is a whitetail shoulder mount at my taxidermist in Saranac that is a little 6 point with fangs, it is pretty funny.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Some deer do have fangs, including our Whitetails (evolutionary throwback) are you sure it wasn't real?

Other than that, I did put wood duck feet, small antlers (sculpting epoxy) and a snake tongue on a perch once. While it looked cool, I don't do that type of ting any more.

Mitch


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Some deer do have fangs, including our Whitetails (evolutionary throwback) are you sure it wasn't real?


Yes, I am sure. It is a nice professionally done joke. Unless someone in Michigan recently took a sabre tooth whitetail but I think I would have read about it on here.:lol:


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Seen a mount of a **** sitting on a log flipping you off.....I thought it was really funny........Mack


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

I have seen a couple nice walleye done up as perch. I thought that was pretty cool one even had stats of the day it was suppedlly caught, size, bait, ect. .


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone been to M-65 bait store up near Hale and seen the whitetail rump they have mounted with a deer pellet coming out the rear.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

outdoor junkie said:


> Anyone been to M-65 bait store up near Hale and seen the whitetail rump they have mounted with a deer pellet coming out the rear.


 
Yup...I've seen that one....lol....We camp in Hale all summer so I'm familiar with that one...
There is also the one there of the deer rump turned upside down with eyes on it and it kinda looks like a monkey with a beard lol


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

A friend of mine had a small doe mounted, it had coyote teeth, and alligator eyes. It looked almost real


----------

